# Lowryder Number 2



## TONYJEJO (May 19, 2008)

i have harvested lowryder#2 plants! the result is super great! about an ounce dry ! thc is 20%-24% almost opium like! no shit!


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 19, 2008)

smoke report: smoke is soo fine that it's a pleasure to puff so strong shit!
1 knocks yaa down for 8hours 4real!


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 19, 2008)

some alive pics!


----------



## cronman (May 19, 2008)

looks like realy nice smokin 
nice jobb


----------



## intensive (May 19, 2008)

cant wait for my diesel ryder seeds damnt lol


----------



## datpiffny (May 19, 2008)

yo nice plants man, was thinkin of growin lowryder 2 myself... what lights and shit did u use for your grow?


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 20, 2008)

datpiffny said:


> yo nice plants man, was thinkin of growin lowryder 2 myself... what lights and shit did u use for your grow?


lLIGHTS:
600W HPS SYLVANIA GRO-LUX+ 400W HPS SYLVANIA GRO-LUX

FEED: Hesi.nl fertilizers Tnt,Bloom,Phosphorus! real deal!+Vit(vitamines)from hesi too!

At picture 2&3 New project! 300 lowryder+dieselryder plants! 5-10days old!


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 20, 2008)

intensive said:


> cant wait for my diesel ryder seeds damnt lol


i waited too for my diesel ryder seeds  but now they pick out of soil!
they're preety fast growing plants! shore automatic!

at picture 5: 24days old Lowryders#2just started to flower big time! mega green skunk! Thc 19%-24%


----------



## denotheresa (May 20, 2008)

very nice-where did you get your seed from and how much-if you dont mind a newbie asking


----------



## intensive (May 20, 2008)

man go to dr. chronic bro, thats who im ordering from, only great reviews


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 21, 2008)

denotheresa said:


> very nice-where did you get your seed from and how much-if you dont mind a newbie asking


yo men,i bought the seed by joint dr.automatic! 10seeds/45&#8364;

at pictures1,2,3 my curent grow! new project 300lowryders#2&dieselryders


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 23, 2008)

yahhooo it's day 18 & L#2 plants show the sex! %male - female is 50%-50%! 

new round pictures(day 18 showed the gender!) can you see at grow diary indoor growing! Lowryder#2 Big Grow Pictures at rollitup


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 23, 2008)

yahhooo it's day 18 & L#2 plants show the sex! %male - female is 50%-50%! 

new round pictures(day 18 showed the gender!) can you see at grow diary indoor growing! Lowryder#2 Big Grow Pictures at rollitup this saturday!
some forecast pictures! at picture 1,2,3,4 is last round! at fotos 5,6,7,8 new round 18days old! sex showed!


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> i have harvested lowryder#2 plants! the result is super great! about an ounce dry ! thc is 20%-24% almost opium like! no shit!



Looks awesome, Very, Very nice indeed. I have some Lr2's going now too, But i plan to breed so my results will no doubt be less spectacular.

What i do want to know however is how were you able to come to conclusion that its 20%-24% THC ??? Is there a test other then a gasmassspectrometertizgadgetmago ??? If so please share, Or if you have access to the equipment for testing would you be willing to share that resource? I'm sure many growers would be willing to make it worth your trouble to get some numbers behind there "Super Nugs"

Thanks & Great Job!!!
[email protected]


----------



## kochab (May 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome, Very, Very nice indeed. I have some Lr2's going now too, But i plan to breed so my results will no doubt be less spectacular.
> 
> What i do want to know however is how were you able to come to conclusion that its 20%-24% THC ??? Is there a test other then a gasmassspectrometertizgadgetmago ??? If so please share, Or if you have access to the equipment for testing would you be willing to share that resource? I'm sure many growers would be willing to make it worth your trouble to get some numbers behind there "Super Nugs"
> 
> ...


some seedbanks have had their genetics of the lowryder tested, there are also home kits you can get to have thc levels tested but they are expensive as fuck.

but nice looking grow brotha, welcome to the site tonyjejo


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2008)

Kochab,
I would love a link to one of those at home tests if you happen to have one? And i have seen the numbers on the seedbank sites i just never saw one so high for an auto variety. And quite frankly i wouldn't think its fair to claim those numbers for your stuff unless you could verify it, THC content is not strictly a genetic factor, Enviroment has alot to do with things. But really i was just curious 

[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2008)

I forgot to ask earlier but TONYJEJO was that 1oz per plant or total? And if total how many plants?

Thanks Again
[email protected]


----------



## bosca (May 23, 2008)

You're really pushing those Lowryder's...affiliated with anyone?


----------



## kochab (May 23, 2008)

password I dont remember what the test are called but i remember they are like $200 or more.

most people that grow out the lowryders love them because of their convince, it dosent mean that they are trying to push them or anything like that.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2008)

bosca said:


> You're really pushing those Lowryder's...affiliated with anyone?



A little suspicious aren't we??? 

While i have encountered the occasional salesman here on RIU they are always blatently pushing a single product with a specific link. The Lowryders are attractive to many of us due to multiple factors, Small and auto flowering
certainly leading the list. 

You will however find many people here bashing them as bastard children of ditch weed. But look at the pics, Do you see ditch weed??? Personally i think the proof is in the bowl so to speak. I plan to breed em for seed and try them for myself. But if i didn't think they looked good i wouldn't be willing to try it.

[email protected]


----------



## HappyHerbologist (May 25, 2008)

im really into these autoflowering strains, especially LR2. How many plants did you need to grow to get the 1zip yield?


----------



## ledgic13 (May 25, 2008)

beautiful toneyjejo , i will be trying out the diesel ryder pretty soon. i hope it come out that nice.


----------



## kochab (May 25, 2008)

HappyHerbologist said:


> im really into these autoflowering strains, especially LR2. How many plants did you need to grow to get the 1zip yield?


they yield about 20-30 grams apeice of bud when dried.


----------



## blackjack07 (May 25, 2008)

supposing that i use the same lightening, what size pot would you suspect i would need to get an oz per plant of LR2?? 1 gallon??


----------



## Irishcrx (May 26, 2008)

You'd need about 5 liter pots, they send out a large tap root but if the pot is too big it will do more harm then good, far far from ditch weed off these girls, lovely smoke with a silver haze like taste...very fruity and spicy..


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

Irishcrx said:


> but if the pot is too big it will do more harm then good,


can you explain your reasoning in thinking this?
I was under the assumption that the more room for the roots to go, means the more they will. and you just said that the taproot is the critical one on these plants.

How do outdoor Lr'2 grows turn out so well if this is true? There is no pot being used then, just limitless space for the roots to grow


----------



## Irishcrx (May 26, 2008)

Because if you start lowryders in a very big container they won't be getting enough water and the root system will take longer to develop through the soil where as if you put them in a small container and slowly transplant them as they go I guarantee it will be better, also because they only last about 60 days putting them in massive containers is not practicle as they will need time to adjust and this will slow down your growth and budding. I'm no expert just going from expierience.


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

Irishcrx said:


> Because if you start lowryders in a very big container they won't be getting enough water and the root system will take longer to develop through the soil where as if you put them in a small container and slowly transplant them as they go I guarantee it will be better, also because they only last about 60 days putting them in massive containers is not practicle as they will need time to adjust and this will slow down your growth and budding. I'm no expert just going from expierience.



okay i can kinda feel what your saying there. I was planning on starting some in a 1 gallon pot and then once they take off well, move them to a 2-3 gallon pot as to give them as much room as possible. Thanks for takding the time to answer my questions though.


----------



## Irishcrx (May 26, 2008)

Well heres what I do but I grow indoors so outdoors may be a little differant.

Start in a 1-2 liter pot, allow them to grow to about 21-25 days in them, by now your roots are developed and strong enough for a transplant, once they show sex transplant the females straight away into bigger 3-5 litre pots (This saves you soil on the males and space) I haven't found them to suffer from shock and they should start bulking up and out right away usually reaching about a foot and a half maybe two feet in them pots which they should finish in with a strong healthy root system. You can check out my grow journal below might find some more info if you need it.


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

Irishcrx said:


> Well heres what I do but I grow indoors so outdoors may be a little differant.
> 
> Start in a 1-2 liter pot, allow them to grow to about 21-25 days in them, by now your roots are developed and strong enough for a transplant, once they show sex transplant the females straight away into bigger 3-5 litre pots (This saves you soil on the males and space) I haven't found them to suffer from shock and they should start bulking up and out right away usually reaching about a foot and a half maybe two feet in them pots which they should finish in with a strong healthy root system. You can check out my grow journal below might find some more info if you need it.


okay I appreciate that a lot too man, you just start ot with a smaller pot than i was thinking of using to start them in. I was actually going to be starting them in dixie cups until they got strong and cut away the cup to put them in 1 gallon pots, then @ about 30days move them to the 3 or 5 gallon containers.
Im not sure what size a liter is though...Like would a 2 liter drink bottle be about the amount of soil you start them in


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

Irishcrx said:


> Because if you start lowryders in a very big container they won't be getting enough water and the root system will take longer to develop through the soil where as if you put them in a small container and slowly transplant them as they go I guarantee it will be better, also because they only last about 60 days putting them in massive containers is not practicle as they will need time to adjust and this will slow down your growth and budding. I'm no expert just going from expierience.


i see where your coming from there, for me i would rather wait the extra time for the plant to fill out the 2 gallon pot.

ive heard some good things about lowryder when give more room to grow.

i know from experience that some mary jane plants do so much better when you give them a "bigger " pot that allows them to fully grow to there max size.

ill wait the extra time, but im sure the yield will be worth it.


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i see where your coming from there, for me i would rather wait the extra time for the plant to fill out the 2 gallon pot.
> 
> ive heard some good things about lowryder when give more room to grow.
> 
> ...


with lowryder your going to have 11 weeks to do what your going to do before they finish. They dont have a veg stage so you dont control when they flower or how big they get.
If youve had plants that stopped growing when they filled up the pot you have problems with something...My plants dont get root bound no matter what size pot they are in.


----------



## master fuzzie (May 26, 2008)

Nice Nice Nice Nice. I Want Some.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (May 26, 2008)

Hey Im gonna order som diesel ryder from dr and I noticed strains like the auto ak-47 they said to put it on a 20/4 light schedule. I was wondering with the diesel amd lw2 do u use a 24/0 schedule and switch to 12/12 or stay 24/0 all the way through flowering. what are u guys useing to grow to get the maximum yield.


----------



## Joker52 (May 26, 2008)

what do you think is better LR#2 or Auto AK47?


----------



## kochab (May 26, 2008)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Hey Im gonna order som diesel ryder from dr and I noticed strains like the auto ak-47 they said to put it on a 20/4 light schedule. I was wondering with the diesel amd lw2 do u use a 24/0 schedule and switch to 12/12 or stay 24/0 all the way through flowering. what are u guys useing to grow to get the maximum yield.


Most people find that the 18(light)/6(dark) hr light schedule recommended by most seed banks producing it, works best for optimum results. Not started my lr2 grow yet though...



Joker52 said:


> what do you think is better LR#2 or Auto AK47?



the auto-ak takes a bit longer but it looks more potent and more flavor full.
The lr2 is cheaper and is a faster producer... It all depends on what you want and what is top priority.
people who like quanity more would prob like lr2 because although not much shorter flowering time, it could be used to make a outdoor or indoor mad gurilla prepetual harvest, some shit like that.

but quality would prob be better with the auto-ak, although Ive never tried either, YET...


----------



## ledgic13 (May 26, 2008)

strongest auto flower is???? and where can i get it from???


----------



## Joker52 (May 27, 2008)

i;m getting ak47 from dr.chronic


----------



## kochab (May 27, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> strongest auto flower is???? and where can i get it from???


id say either "big bad john" or the auto ak by the look of the crystals on the plant.
Pukka Seeds | Cannabis Seeds | The Doggies Nuts Cannabis Seeds | Big Bad John (auto flowering)
Automatic AK 47 - Lowlife Seeds

but i aint tried either yet myself


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

thats awesome this strain is like the largest organism in the world that group of trees in oregon, or washington... that shit seeds and buds...

if i had massive growing room , i would by big john and just let it go to town...1 year you would have at least 64 plants.
pretty cool for the commercial grower that wants to be able to up price with "just-cause" and still have massive supply.


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> thats awesome this strain is like the largest organism in the world that group of trees in oregon, or washington... that shit seeds and buds...
> 
> if i had massive growing room , i would by big john and just let it go to town...1 year you would have at least 64 plants.
> pretty cool for the commercial grower that wants to be able to up price with "just-cause" and still have massive supply.


Im not sure if they mean that the plant would reveg after you cut the buds off /or/ If they ment like, if you dont harvest it a patch might come up there next year or something from it pollinating and creating seed with itself. They didnt give much info about that respect of the plant so im skeptical about that until I do see some more info on it.
It looks like it could be a much higher yielder than most of the auto strains that are out in the mainstrream now, but ill wait for another seed company to produce F2's of the seeds so they are cheaper before I get any.
$250 for 10 seeds is a rip in my opinion....


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> if i had massive growing room , i would by big john and just let it go to town...1 year you would have at least 64 plants.


in that respect you can do much like that with any auto strain if you polinate it to make seeds. one bud on one normall plant can contain as many as 50-150+ seeds, all depending on how much pollen you use from the male. So id say that seeding one whole "auto" plant should give you about 200 seeds, but ive not done it yet so ill let ya know.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

oh yeah if i have a male, i will be sacraficing one female so i can get seeds, and not have to worry about the re order.


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> oh yeah if i have a male, i will be sacraficing one female so i can get seeds, and not have to worry about the re order.


how many do you have going? and they are auto flowering plants?
if you have 5 or more Im sure that youll have a male. If not you have some shitty luck. lol only shitty luck cause it was the seed grow tho.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

just ordered the shit last night , but ive got seeds from batches ive gotten, so i dont know what the hell it is, except its not an autoflowerer.


----------



## kochab (May 28, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> just ordered the shit last night , but ive got seeds from batches ive gotten, so i dont know what the hell it is, except its not an autoflowerer.


ok so you gonna be starting a journal with the autos? If so please get me a link to it so i can keep up with it when ya do bra.
and Ive grown out some random seeds that turned out to be pretty good fire from some shitty weed. You just never know till you try


----------



## tokezalot420 (May 28, 2008)

their making it sound like if you leave it will grow male parts and pollinate the patch to make seeds or something im confused all plants can make seeds.. what is special about the strain in the link? and im sure if someone tried to buy all their seeds they would have sold lol..


----------



## ledgic13 (May 28, 2008)

will do a grow journal for sure.


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 28, 2008)

I'm growing original lowryders but damn now theres a lot of lowryder strains i wanna try those nugs are lookin sweeeet thanx for the report. peace


----------



## kochab (May 29, 2008)

tokezalot420 said:


> their making it sound like if you leave it will grow male parts and pollinate the patch to make seeds or something im confused all plants can make seeds.. what is special about the strain in the link? and im sure if someone tried to buy all their seeds they would have sold lol..


thats what I was thinking, but i dunno....



ledgic13 said:


> will do a grow journal for sure.



cool Ill keep me eyes open for it.


----------



## ledgic13 (May 29, 2008)

shit im so looking foward to this grow and my grow journal....never done a grow journal on the net, but when i do grow i do keep tabs and track of the growth.

yo i cant wait to see how the autoflowerer comes out, and these "street" seeds.

hurrrrrrry up and get here seeds!!!!


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 31, 2008)

from start to finish 18/6 light period! all 9weeks!


----------



## anhedonia (May 31, 2008)

why is it that I hear so much negative shit about this strain? I seriously heard from seveal sources nt to grow lowryder. One guy who was pro lowryder said it was bred with ruderalis which is why i was telling him it probly scks but dude was allabout the rudralis.


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Jun 4, 2008)

yo dog those buds dont look nearly 9 weeks what kina light u usin.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 4, 2008)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> yo dog those buds dont look nearly 9 weeks what kina light u usin.


 YO MENN THIS BUDS ARE 3WEEKS OLD! AND IN THIS PICTURES ARE NEARLY FINNISHED! HAHAHA! I WAS THINKING 18/6 LIGHT PERIOD FOR ALL 9WEEKS! LOL...


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> YO MENN THIS BUDS ARE 3WEEKS OLD! AND IN THIS PICTURES ARE NEARLY FINNISHED! HAHAHA! I WAS THINKING 18/6 LIGHT PERIOD FOR ALL 9WEEKS! LOL...


he he hey tony can I ask you something off note?
How the FUCK do you get in there to water all of that? Is it setup on some kind of drip setup or something?


----------



## kloshar (Jun 4, 2008)

Sometimes even I help him. 

Yeah, Tony spends a lot of time with his plants.


----------



## kochab (Jun 4, 2008)

kloshar said:


> Sometimes even I help him.
> 
> Yeah, Tony spends a lot of time with his plants.


he has to move them all whan he waters them?
that would suck ass bad
look into vertical rooms. Shit loads of plants without having to pick them up and move them every time you wanna water them


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 10, 2008)

hello my friends! today i will update my lowryder,dieselryder grow! the buds are extrabig for 4weeks old plants!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 11, 2008)

fuckin awesome


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 18, 2008)

week5/8! tne nugs are size of a remote control! lol.... i'm scared what size they will bee in 3weeks!??? like godzilla i think!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 18, 2008)

beautiful
i cant wait to see these result myself


----------



## poochdamooch (Jun 18, 2008)

what up yall can yall give me a lil advice




whats up every1 first grow need a lil advice?


----------



## poochdamooch (Jun 18, 2008)

whats up every1 first grow need a lil advice?


----------



## SouthernOregonOrganic (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey how did u determine the thc content of your buds?


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 19, 2008)

SouthernOregonOrganic said:


> Hey how did u determine the thc content of your buds?


 a sample of lowryder#2 butt,was send to my friend at medical universitiy! they're had the result in 10sec.! thc result have mached with spectokit buyed in the local growshop! aaight menn! 


pic.raydagarden harvest in 2weeks!


----------



## Reiss (Jun 19, 2008)

They won't really grow much more! LR2's reach around 1ft and then just fatten up.
Nice looking plants by the way, they look very healthy.

Here's my last LR2 grow - 







And the harvest -


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 19, 2008)

awesome, so how was the smoke, and the high?? please be as descriptive as possible.


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 19, 2008)

yea i wanna grow some lr2 because its perfect for the area I am growing in, how is the high? what does it taste like?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 19, 2008)

I cured mine for 3 weeks before smoking. 1 week hanging in a ventilated box and another 2 weeks in an air tight jar, openend daily for an hour or so.
The smell isn't very pungent which I wasn't too happy about but the taste is very smooth. A little musky with a hint of sweetness.
I harvested when 90% of the trichs where cloudy so the high is relaxing on the body but quite stimulating in the head.
Overall I'd say LR2's have a decent medium potency that doesn't put you on your arse like a white widow but puts you in a good place.
My next grow is going to be the autoflowering AK47 as I'd like to try something with a little more kick but still have the convenience of an autoflowering plant. auto AK47 grows a little bigger than an LR2 so that would be a plus.

If you are used to smoking bag weed, then your first Lowryder 2 is going to seem great and will keep you happy until that 1/2 - 1 ounce runs dry.

But with all weed, the longer you cure it, the better it gets.

Grow it, smoke it, don't ever 12/12 an autoflower and enjoy


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

Reiss said:


> I cured mine for 3 weeks before smoking. 1 week hanging in a ventilated box and another 2 weeks in an air tight jar, openend daily for an hour or so.....
> The smell isn't very pungent which I wasn't too happy about but the taste is very smooth. A little musky with a hint of sweetness.
> I harvested when 90% of the trichs where cloudy so the high is relaxing on the body but quite stimulating in the head.
> Overall I'd say LR2's have a decent medium potency that doesn't put you on your arse like a white widow but puts you in a good place.
> ...






awesome awesome, as for the cure process , i was going to make me a cure box using a 80 to 100cfm carbon filter and a 10 to 18 gallon jug.

with thats i should be able to cure 1 pound in no time.
thats why i dont want a higher cfm model, to much flow, i want this process as fast and slow as possible if that makes any sense...im going to look more into the curing this way.

my main reason for the the ak-47 auto,was the origional ak was good for knocking u on you asssssss even if you smoke all the time. and everyone thing that i hear about lowryder 1 and 2 has been good... everyone says its damn potent...
so i figure lowryder 2 x ak-47 
= something that should be better than the two by its self...synergism .i cant wait.


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> awesome awesome, as for the cure process , i was going to make me a cure box using a 80 to 100cfm carbon filter and a 10 to 18 gallon jug.
> 
> with thats i should be able to cure 1 pound in no time.
> thats why i dont want a higher cfm model, to much flow, i want this process as fast and slow as possible if that makes any sense...im going to look more into the curing this way.
> ...


You arent going to be able to cure a pund @ once in a 10-40 gallon bucket brother. thats a shit load of weed, Like 16 ounces shitload.

And curing is to be done in jars so that it improves the taste and slowly gets rid of cloraphil in the plants. That way they dont get any grassy taste to them


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

with the 18 gallons ive seen for sale on ebay, this guy had 2 trays in there to hold the bud.
his i believe was 120cfm, im not sure... but i know it was to powerful for me.
i will still do the jar thing... after they have been dried, but not to much , dont want it to dry out tumble weed style.


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> with the 18 gallons ive seen for sale on ebay, this guy had 2 trays in there to hold the bud.
> his i believe was 120cfm, im not sure... but i know it was to powerful for me.
> i will still do the jar thing... after they have been dried, but not to much , dont want it to dry out tumble weed style.



Oh thats just a bud dryer then, the stronger the fan is in the box the faster they wil dry out. BUT that generally gives them a more grassy taste as well. 

Have you looked into watercuring? It reduces the weight a LOT but it makes your bud more potent by leaving every bit of the potency that was originally there, there and taking out most of the plant materials to the bud.
Not good if your growing to sell but It makes good for a personal crop.
Dont use it with really tasty strains either though because it takes out most of the taste, good thing for shitty tasting buds though...


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 20, 2008)

ive seen a few post on this water curing, but i will look more into this process, starting now,
perfect thing to do with my high time...


----------



## kochab (Jun 20, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> ive seen a few post on this water curing, but i will look more into this process, starting now,
> perfect thing to do with my high time...


lemme know whatcha think when you find out more about it.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 21, 2008)

lowryder#2 week7/8! i love this phat buds! very exotic smell in tha growroom! 
this is cream de la cream,tha superduper lowryder poison skunk F1hybrid! 
LOWRYDER NUMBERO 2 IS THE F1 FORMULA IN THA SKUNK WORLD! THE FASTEST,THE STRONGEST THC SHIT EVER MADE!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 21, 2008)

mouth watering.....
oh so muther fucking pulchritudinous....

i just started nutes on mine today... 
budswel super tea in the bag ,im doing the 3 tbls per gallon.

i cant wait for these results.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 25, 2008)

HELLO FOLKS! 

The lowryders#2 girls are so fully loaded,that is fucking awesome! 
thc content is on the look very high! the whole room smells like an pineapple harvest! buds are toxic as a motherfucker,you just touch it and smells up the whole fuck'n room! i found some fruitflys sticked on it!plants are sticky like super glue! the fucking insects had no chance!!! the thc content&super glue reisins killed them pore suckers! lowryder is a selfmate insect killer! lol... 
and now some lowryda#2 closeups!  resin are super big! Thanx to Joint Dr.genetics.it & hesi.nl crew!


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 26, 2008)

i cant wait for that ak x lowryder 2 to sit me on my ass, then give me that famous cerebral super trippy high!!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 26, 2008)

damn man nice pics buds everything are those the autoflower low ryders??


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 27, 2008)

ledgic13 said:


> i cant wait for that ak x lowryder 2 to sit me on my ass, then give me that famous cerebral super trippy high!!!!


 lol...


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 27, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> damn man nice pics buds everything are those the autoflower low ryders??


 damn right man! this are super lowryder#2 autoflower lol...


----------



## REEFA (Jun 27, 2008)

How tall are you guys LR2's? My seeds Arrived this morning, Cant wait to Get going


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 27, 2008)

haha nice how long do they take from seed to finish???


----------



## ledgic13 (Jun 27, 2008)

oh weeeeee.....
hey long after seed before they started going on that massive growth phase....
im at 22 days from seedling.
there still tiny.


----------



## kloshar (Jun 27, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> haha nice how long do they take from seed to finish???


app 55 days, even erlier

nothing


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 28, 2008)

yesterday i harvested the big plants 60days old! here are some pictures! very potent&frosty!


----------



## wb456 (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome!!!!! I grew a few in a phototron but they never came out looking that good.

Most excellent job!

wb


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 2, 2008)

smoke is very strong! 1 take's you for 6-8hours in another dimension!!! wow this is too strong! not 4 everyday smoke! people cann see ya'll fuckdup! lol...
here are some closeups: these are very juicy crystals,super extra potent  plant!hot!!! tomorrow i will upload some photos from harvest&drying&curing! bye,bye...


----------



## ledgic13 (Jul 2, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> smoke is very strong! 1 take's you for 6-8hours in another dimension!!! wow this is too strong! not 4 everyday smoke! people cann see ya'll fuckdup! lol...
> here are some closeups: these are very juicy crystals,super extra potent  plant!hot!!! tomorrow i will upload some photos from harvest&drying&curing! bye,bye...


cant wait for that ultra potent smoke to send me on off into another dimension .


----------



## ThCheeba (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice grow you made this time m8 it kicks ass here are some shots of dried buds i hope we will enjoy it for some time.Awesome bro;=)


----------



## Reiss (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ LOL
That is the dirtiest keyboard I've ever seen!!

Nice buds though


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 6, 2008)

hello again!  The harvest was here in 8weeks! Now i'm curing the weed! That's some very strong shit! lol...


----------



## REEFA (Jul 10, 2008)

i just bought some 125w Red spectrum cfl although my plants are still young, will this type of light still have a Posotive effect on my lowryders even though they still have a long way to go till flowering?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2008)

check out this thread for more info on growing/breeding Lowryder 2.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/89277-lowryder-2-things-you-might.html

[email protected]


----------



## piFFstAr407 (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm about to start my lowberry grow, this strain will pwn all i think (real blueberry x lr).. thc is 20-23% too :> picked up some lowmaster too (master kush x lr) ... thinkin about breeding the two at some point too. blueberry kush auto would be bad as hell


----------



## REEFA (Jul 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> check out this thread for more info on growing/breeding Lowryder 2.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/89277-lowryder-2-things-you-might.html
> 
> [email protected]


Thanks, But that really didnt answer my question my question is whold red pectrum light have any effect on a plant which is still veg*
*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2008)

I germ mine under fluros in keg cups and once the show sex at around 3 weeks i move them to 2 gallon grow bags and put them under hps till harvest. LR2 is "budding" at 2-3 weeks so red spec is appropriate. Can say i have ever tried the first couple weeks under red light but i would think you can do it. 

Good Luck


----------



## notorious (Jul 12, 2008)

wow this page with all them tasty nuggs needs to be rated R.....yummy


----------



## REEFA (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks For the Input man. also im getting a lil plant problem right now, My LR2 sprouted a few days ago and is now showing two small leves with 2 smaller zigzag looking leaves, (well there was 2) i had to move it under more light and one fell off  Do you think this will affect it as it is still young, its established a premature root system im hopeing it will pull through What do you think?


[email protected] said:


> I germ mine under fluros in keg cups and once the show sex at around 3 weeks i move them to 2 gallon grow bags and put them under hps till harvest. LR2 is "budding" at 2-3 weeks so red spec is appropriate. Can say i have ever tried the first couple weeks under red light but i would think you can do it.
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I germ mine under fluros in keg cups and once the show sex at around 3 weeks i move them to 2 gallon grow bags and put them under hps till harvest. LR2 is "budding" at 2-3 weeks so red spec is appropriate. Can say i have ever tried the first couple weeks under red light but i would think you can do it.
> 
> Good Luck


 hello m8! i grow my lowryders from start to finish under 1000watt HPS sylvania gro-lux !(gro-lux means red spectrum!)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2008)

i would keep the 1k bulb nice and high so you don't burn the seedlings, but i'm sure it can be done. That being said you can gat a fluro shop light at walmart for like $20 and save a fortune on electricity by using it for germination and then switch to the 1k bulb after a few sets of true leaves have appeared.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jul 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i would keep the 1k bulb nice and high so you don't burn the seedlings, but i'm sure it can be done. That being said you can gat a fluro shop light at walmart for like $20 and save a fortune on electricity by using it for germination and then switch to the 1k bulb after a few sets of true leaves have appeared.


 i have 2! 600watt hps + 400watt hps! both sylvania gro-lux! at seedling stage i use 400watt hps&at day when shown sex(day 17-23) i use the other 600watt hps and that's it! 1000watt of hulk,tarzan,spiderman,superman,Lowryder#2  Power!
jpg: L#2 fully covered in Thc! after smoking it was like knocked out from iron Mike Tyson!


----------



## TONYJEJO (Aug 14, 2008)

yo men,ak47 auto is the same size like tha Lowryder#2! it grows not much bigger than L#2! same thing! i perfer my L#2 from joint doctor automatic!


----------



## heftamga (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah yummy


----------



## heftamga (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah smoke weed all day


----------



## plantsinpants (Nov 19, 2008)

how much did you yield per/plant lowrider#2


----------



## TONYJEJO (Nov 21, 2008)

plantsinpants said:


> how much did you yield per/plant lowrider#2


Hello plantsinpants Wasap men Growing what
Lowryder#2(joint doctor seeds) it gives you in average 20-40g/1 That's 0,7-1 ounce/1 dried skunk
Peace&bye man


----------



## TONYJEJO (Dec 17, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> smoke is very strong! 1 take's you for 6-8hours in another dimension!!! wow this is too strong! not 4 everyday smoke! people cann see ya'll fuckdup! lol...
> here are some closeups: these are very juicy crystals,super extra potent  plant!hot!!! tomorrow i will upload some photos from harvest&drying&curing! bye,bye...


zum,zum!


----------



## akinaspeedstars1 (Dec 18, 2008)

I cant believe how well this stuff grows. especially some in those tiny pots. I may be buying me some low ryder #2 how does it taste?


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jan 15, 2009)

akinaspeedstars1 said:


> I cant believe how well this stuff grows. especially some in those tiny pots. I may be buying me some low ryder #2 how does it taste?


taste is super great!very potent strong like brasilian forest! lol... shore 2-3months of curing is a must!!!


----------



## V4XR (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats awesome, mine will never turn out this well.


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 27, 2009)

That smoke sounds killer.You lucky dog!


----------

